# Portuguese citizenship through ancestry (great-grand parents)



## sanasaraff

Hi there,
Need some info please. My grand mother was born in goa (India) before 1961 and her parents were from there too. The problem is that, we are not able to find her birth registration ( or perhaps it was not registered at that time [1937]) although we found her elder sister's. Is there any other way to prove her birth?


----------



## canoeman

Sure your aware of requirements, these sites might help to dot some i's and cross some t's
</title> <META Name="description" Content="GOACOM.COM - Comprehensive information on Portuguese Passport Requirments"> <META NAME="keywords" CONTENT="Portuguese passport, Portuguese, Lusitania, passport requirements, Portugal, Immigration, citizenshi

Portuguese Nationality for Goans | Goa news,Goa Vacations,Goa holidays,Goa hotels,Goa tourism


----------



## anapedrosa

If your grandmother was with a church, it may have records, such as a baptism certificate.


----------

